# South Central Ok. Any Word???



## bmiles

Any call backs or updatess yet?


----------



## Charles C.

18 back to the water blind in the qual.


----------



## budsdad

I heard 30 left to run the Open first series this morning.


----------



## Chris S.

Charles C. said:


> 18 back to the water blind in the qual.


7 dogs back for water marks this morning. Burrrr that water will be cold this morning.


----------



## budsdad

Chris S. said:


> 7 dogs back for water marks this morning. Burrrr that water will be cold this morning.


Do you have the callback #s for the Qual?


----------



## Chris S.

budsdad said:


> Do you have the callback #s for the Qual?


I think, but always room for a mis mark in my book....

4. Z/Mary Tatum handled by K. Gunzer (I think)
5. Margo/Clint Avant
7. Ally/Dave Fowler
9. Luke/Mark Edwards
16. Rainey/Mike Boley
23. Hope/ Clint Avant
26. Chef/Ed Aycock

My $85 lesson from the trial was..... again..... 
The correct 1st cast off a point at a trial is..... an over.


----------



## FOM

Qual results
1st - 5
2nd - 16
3rd - 26
4th - 4
RJ - 7
Jams - 9, 23


----------



## FOM

Derby just started

Double/Double test dog running

TOUGH set of doubles!!!!!!


----------



## FOM

Callbacks to open:
5, 11, 12, 15, 17, 21, 22, 25, 30, 31, 32, 38, 42, 43, 45, 46, 48, 50, 51, 55, 56, 59, 61, 63, 64, 72, 74, 80, 81, 82, 85, 87


----------



## Howard N

FOM said:


> Callbacks to open:
> 5, 11, 12, 15, 17, 21, 22, 25, 30, 31, 32, 38, 42, 43, 45, 46, 48, *50*, 51, 55, 56, 59, 61, 63, 64, 72, 74, 80, 81, 82, 85, 87


 
Attaboy Buttlet!!

Lainee good luck in the amateur!


----------



## FOM

Howard N said:


> Attaboy Buttlet!!
> 
> Lainee good luck in the amateur!


had handle


----------



## FOM

Am callbacks to land blind: 1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 13, 14, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 24, 29, 31, 32, 33, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51


----------



## FOM

Callbacks to open waterblind: 5, 12, 15, 17, 22, 25, 30, 32, 38, 42, 43, 50, 51, 55, 56, 59, 63, 72, 74, 80, 82


----------



## ramblinmaxx

FOM said:


> Derby just started
> 
> Double/Double test dog running
> 
> TOUGH set of doubles!!!!!!


Lainee,
Any news? I know you probably aren't watching the Derby, but if you have any info, would love to hear it.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## FOM

Derby callbacks: 2, 3, 7, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 20, 27, 28, 29, 30


----------



## FOM

Marty,

Posted as fast as I could type.

FOM


----------



## Guest

Am I imagining or has no one posted that Pink scratched yet?


----------



## WRL

Is Pink running?

I thought she was supposed to. But I think I remember that she was entered in two events?

WRL


----------



## Guest

I'll let Scott confirm, but I was told she was scratched because she's in season. My apologies if that is incorrect, but I heard it from someone who is there at the trial...


----------



## FOM

Melanie Foster said:


> Am I imagining or has no one posted that Pink scratched yet?


I do not know if Pink was here or not - at this point it doesn't matter per say...does it?


----------



## Guest

FOM said:


> at this point it doesn't matter per say...does it?


I don't get it?


----------



## scott spalding

Pink scratched this week end.
________
INFANTS AVANDIA


----------



## FOM

Melanie Foster said:


> I don't get it?


My point is the callbacks are listed - there is no Pink listed, so at this point does it matter? Just saying....


----------



## Guest

Does it matter? Maybe not. Is it of resounding interest to many who are watching the high point derby race? I would say so! Doncha think?


----------



## Bobby Lindsay

Pink #21 was not listed in the callbacks. Really too bad if she came into season. I feel like the BCS Title game was cancled.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

We were told this morning that Pink was a scratch because she either just went into season or just came out of season. Would have enjoyed seeing her run our test.

I feel like we had two tough/fair series today and i can tell you that this current class of derby dogs is GOOD. This always seems to happen when i have a derby dog.

SM


----------



## lbrdrtrnr

Bobby Lindsay said:


> I feel like the BCS Title game was cancled.


the derby champion is not decided in one event. A single four series derby would never entail the same qualities as the prolonged competition which was correctly established long ago.

if bill hillman and punch won - WOW - what a great achievment, and a deserving finish ! 

congrats to them ! !


----------



## Dave

good luck to all


----------



## BBnumber1

Open Call backs to the 4th:

5 12 15 22 30 50 74 80


----------



## BBnumber1

Derby placements:

1st 3
2nd 27
3rd 10
4th 20
RJ 18

Jams 12 13 15 16 28 30


----------



## BBnumber1

Open placements:

1st 30
2nd 22
3rd 50 bullet 
4th 5
RJ 74
Jams 80 12


----------



## Tom H.

way to go Team Bullet !
________
COLORADO DISPENSARY


----------



## Angie B

BBnumber1 said:


> Derby placements:
> 
> 1st 3
> 2nd 27
> 3rd 10
> 4th 20
> RJ 18
> 
> Jams 12 13 15 16 28 30


Congrats Bobby Farmer and Tim Milligan on the win!! Also Huge, Huge..:BIG: To Susan Wing, Rob Eberhart and "Moose Man" on the 2nd!! Whooo Hooo!

Angie


----------



## Howard N

*Good going Bullet boy!!!! He's a big dog!!!!!!!*


----------



## Andy Carlson

Yippee Yahoo for Bullet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is just fantastic!!

Andy


----------



## Howard N

*I'm glad for Susan Wing and her Moose for their derby 2nd!* 

Good for Rob Erhhardt too.


----------



## MikeBoley

open;
30 Moonstones Ignites on Impact Debra Ziegler Dave Rorem/Ty Rorem 
22 FC Keechi's Blue Roux Mike Barnett Bill Schrader 
50 Lightning Fast Quack Attacker Lainee Munhollon Mark Edwards 
5 Cropper's Tess Pilot Penny Youngblood Mike Cicero 
RJ
74 FC AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold MH Kenneth Robbins Ken Robbins/Mark Edwards 
jam
80 FC/AFC Two Step's Tomboy Tom Vaughn Bill Schrader 
12 Moon River's Little Stream Maxine Kevin and Mimi Savio Mark Edwards


----------



## Jason E.

Congrats Lainee


----------



## moonstonelabs

CONGRATULATIONS FLINT and DEB ZIEGLER on the OPEN WIN. Great handling Rorems.

Sarita and Bill McKnight


----------



## mjh345

Congrats to Lainee & Bullet!!

I had the pleasure of meeting David & Lainee in person this weekend.
They are very nice people, and Lainee is taller in person than she is on the internet!!


----------



## FOM

mjh345 said:


> Congrats to Lainee & Bullet!!
> 
> I had the pleasure of meeting David & Lainee in person this weekend.
> They are very nice people, and Lainee is taller in person than she is on the internet!!


OMG to freaking funny!!!! It was good to meet you too Marc. 

FOM


----------



## FOM

I would like to thank Mark Edwards - the credit for our placement is ALL his! Bullet is with the right trainer, no doubt in my mind! I will have to say, it is tough to watch Mark handle.....but Bullet "loves" Uncle Markie & the two of them make a good team! Yipppeeeee.........


----------



## TMURRAY

Angie B said:


> Congrats Bobby Farmer and Tim Milligan on the win!! Also Huge, Huge..:BIG: To Susan Wing, Rob Eberhart and "Moose Man" on the 2nd!! Whooo Hooo!
> 
> Angie


Huge congrats to Tim, Bobby and Dealer on the win... This put Dealer on the Derby list in just 4 trials this fall. Outstanding guys..Keep it up

Troy


----------



## Boondux

Congrats Lainee, Mark & Bullet!


----------



## Aaron Homburg

Congratz Lainee and David.....and Mark and Bullett!!

Aaron


----------



## Howard N

FOM said:


> I would like to thank Mark Edwards - the credit for our placement is ALL his! Bullet is with the right trainer, no doubt in my mind! I will have to say, it is tough to watch Mark handle.....but Bullet "loves" Uncle Markie & the two of them make a good team! Yipppeeeee.........


 
I don't think that's a one way street there Lainee, I think Mark actually likes Bullet.


----------



## Mark Sehon

Congrats to Lainee and Bullet


----------



## Angie B

Whooo hoooo Butt head!!! Congrats Lainee!

Angie


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Congrats Lainee and Mark Edwards.


----------



## jeff t.

BBnumber1 said:


> Open placements:
> 
> 1st 30
> 2nd 22
> 3rd 50 bullet
> 4th 5
> RJ 74
> Jams 80 12


Excellent!

Congratulations Lainee


----------



## 2tall

Lainee, can you mail me a picture of Bullett *sitting* at the line with his ribbon, so I can show it to Indy? He just can't master that concept, so maybe big bro could provide a little inspiration here?

Huge congrats! Bulletts on the move!


----------



## Old School Labs

That away to go girl, congrats to you, Bullet (no Buttlet this time) and Mark.


----------



## outdoordave

Anyone get the results of the am?


----------



## FOM

All I recall off the top of my head is that Scott Carruth took 1st and 2nd I do believe - I do not know anything else.....sorry.

FOM


----------



## Russ

*YEEHAA SUSIE AND MOOSE IN THE QUAL *

*WAY TO GO BUTTLET*


----------



## BBnumber1

FOM said:


> All I recall off the top of my head is that Scott Carruth took 1st and 2nd I do believe - I do not know anything else.....sorry.
> 
> FOM


And Roger Byrd took 4th with Rooster


----------



## Angie B

FOM said:


> All I recall off the top of my head is that Scott Carruth took 1st and 2nd I do believe - I do not know anything else.....sorry.
> 
> FOM


Whooo Hoooo,,,, Scott and Alice...

Wonderful!

Angie


----------



## HiRollerlabs

BIG Congrats to Ty Rorem on her Open win with a very young dog.

Also, congrats to Lainee and Flash, Scott/Alice, Roger. Talked to Roger the other day about pics--what a nice guy!


----------



## FOM

HiRollerlabs said:


> BIG Congrats to Ty Rorem on her Open win with a very young dog.
> 
> Also, congrats to Lainee and Flash, Scott/Alice, Roger. Talked to Roger the other day about pics--what a nice guy!


 I wished it was Flash that got an Open 3rd, now wouldn't that be a hoot?! But it was Bullet - Flash is retired and loves being the only child while Bullet and Ranger are off for winter training! It was great to see Bullet and Mark finish an Open together even though I wanted to puke while he was running the last series. 

I will also like to add that Ty is going to be kicking butt and taking names in a major way.....she is a talented handler with a great supporting cast (God can you believe I'm referring to Dave as a supporting cast memeber?)......she is a Pro that I'd be happy to send a dog to if I was looking....

Also don't call Roger a nice guy  he might get an ego!! 

FOM


----------

